# river rigs



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

wanna try these out! where can I order these offline? or is there a BnT store around topsail that sells these? please and thank you


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

They are sold on EBay


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

They are also found at the Carolina Cast Pro Webstore along with lots of other good stuff -- River


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Ding ding


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dialout said:


> Ding ding


We need kekked ladies walking the round cars this time...


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

One of the more amazing things on this forum is how hot of a topic this becomes.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Totally amazing to me too --- 74,000 and still ticking --- River


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

dialout said:


> Ding ding


haha :beer:


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I tied some Wessex Rigs (I learned of them while viewing You tube videos of English surf fishing action) and thought that it was a neat rig to have in my arsenal of gear.

They are akin to the River Rig but less known on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

The most important thing is keeping the bait on the bottom and natural presentation......These two things are what attract bigger fish. The riverrig does a very good job of accomplishing this and while I vehemently disagree about the importance of fluorocarbon the rig is exceptional!

The one difference maker I may have seen with flouro is the degree in which it sinks to the bottom


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

River said:


> They are also found at the Carolina Cast Pro Webstore along with lots of other good stuff -- River


Can you supply a link for that webstore? I can't find it.

Are the ones on ebay from One More Cast the originals.
Since I assume they are named after you, do you have any preference as to where we order?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gonna stock back up on them when I get to the *banks*
Js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

StillSearchin said:


> Can you supply a link for that webstore? I can't find it.
> 
> Are the ones on ebay from One More Cast the originals.
> Since I assume they are named after you, do you have any preference as to where we order?


 one more cast distributes. if your looking for the carolina cast pro website go to the distance casting forum on this website and click the link at the top right that says cps and has the akios logo, tommy sponsors the distance forum and thats his link. you can aslo go to the site sponser forum which has the link as well


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is where River told me to get them...


http://friscorodandgun.com/product/one-more-cast-river-rig-2713.htm


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I have no preference where you purchase the RR's at, the one's in the yellow (Original) or pink (Fish Like A Girl) packages on E Bay or anywhere else are real. My favorite is the 30 Lb Fluoro and the #4 or #6 Owner Circle Hook (Naked) no bead --- if it's mid summer or fall and I'm using beads, I like the Orange or Green bead in Original Series - or the Pink shaded beads in the "Fish like A Girl" Series. Small Sand Fleas, Fresh Shrimp or Fish Bites work well on the RR --- remember -- Don't set a Circle Hook --- MUCH good Luck to you wettahoook --- River


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

> remember -- Don't set a Circle Hook --- MUCH good Luck to you wettahoook --- River


This is a fact, take out the slack, when the rod starts bouncing, reel in your catch
Js


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! Ive heard they work and they seem to be extremely popular. Ill just have to find out for myself. Heading to fort fisher sunday since its gonna be pretty out to take my daughter to the aquarium. Gonna stop by the pier and wet a hook for a while. Ill let you know what. (If anything) is in the water


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

River said:


> I have no preference where you purchase the RR's at, the one's in the yellow (Original) or pink (Fish Like A Girl) packages on E Bay or anywhere else are real. My favorite is the 30 Lb Fluoro and the #4 or #6 Owner Circle Hook (Naked) no bead --- if it's mid summer or fall and I'm using beads, I like the Orange or Green bead in Original Series - or the Pink shaded beads in the "Fish like A Girl" Series. Small Sand Fleas, Fresh Shrimp or Fish Bites work well on the RR --- remember -- Don't set a Circle Hook --- MUCH good Luck to you wettahoook --- River


Don't forget to sell me one if you make it to the Grand Strand this year


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I myself do not sell RR's --- but I will have some free one's I'll be giving away - also will show you how I tie em, hope to see you at Springmaid or somewhere else around MYR this summer --- River


----------



## wettahoook (Jan 22, 2014)

wait, is this rig named after you?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

A copy paste from a thread I stared after my initial experience with the RR


> They work ! period
> ok went to see jam, bought a dozen or so and went off to avon pier
> put one on and was catching fish immediately, ok, I'm not a good fisherman in the salt, I put meat on a hook and throw it out.
> a few times I'd watch folks with rented rods struggleing while fishing standard drop rigs, give them a river rig and tell them to not change what they were doing and fish......they caught fish. will they help an experienced fisherman who ties his own rigs with floroucarbon? don't know but they will help average folks catch more fish, I gave 10 away and all those folks caught more fish!
> js


Just so ya know
Js


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

wettahook - They are named after me - but hand tied, packaged and distributed by "One More Cast" which is also wrote on the package -- Thanks js ---- River


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

River said:


> wettahook - They are named after me - but hand tied, packaged and distributed by "One More Cast" which is also wrote on the package -- Thanks js ---- River


You betcha! One of these days when our schedules permit, gonna buy ya a burger and a beer and sit down and STS.
js


----------

